# Tai-Zen, Seldon NY



## juikata (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of how Grand Master Tague's Tai-Zen was developed? I know Howard Tague had created a very effective no nonsense method of fighting, but what are the roots of the system? I think Grand Master Tague had a background in GoJu and also trained under an instructor I think his last name was Lent.  While training at Tai-Zen, there wasn't much discussion of how the style was developed. If anyone has any info please share it.


----------



## frank34 (Oct 9, 2013)

I studied under grandmaster Howard Tague  from 1978 to probably 1985 He never mentioned the roots of the system.My black belt instructors were Sensei Miraglia, Sensei Longabardi, and in later years Kioshi j. menken. One thing I do agree with you it was no nonsense method of fighting. Grandmaster Tague was awesome, his system , was striking with ki force. I enjoyed it very much, I attempted to go back ,but my physical body could not take it, for I first started at the age of 44, and then try at age 51 or 52 . I do miss it. Some individuals I trained with, were eddie perez, Joe russo, Anwar, . I am now almost 80 years young and studying under another Grandmaster, frank galante, I am learning the Chinese art of Tai chi. very precise movements, more fitting for someone my age.I will always be indebted to Tai Zen, for it has helped me physically and mentally . I hope some other practitioners, remember me they called me the old man because of my age 44 at the time.If I recall ed perez use to call me the old man. my name is frank caramanica I live in middle island, ny. My phone number is _{edited per policy 1.5}_. If anyone wishes to call please do. would be glad to hear from practitioners of Tai Zen


----------



## juikata1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Frank, I first started my martial arts training in 1973 at Tai-Zen. My instructor was Shihan Miraglia. I also attended G.M. Tague's classes in the evening. All of the gentlemen you mentioned I have had the pleasure to train with. I agree with you,  G.M. Tague's background was never really discussed. It would have been wonderful, if he had shared his roots in the martial arts. After Shihan MIiraglia left Tai-Zen I continued my training with him. During that split, Tai-zen went into a different direction from the original roots that it was based. All in all, Grand Master Tague was a head of his time, a genius who helped develop amazing technicians.


----------



## CGMWilling (Jun 11, 2021)

juikata1 said:


> Hi Frank, I first started my martial arts training in 1973 at Tai-Zen. My instructor was Shihan Miraglia. I also attended G.M. Tague's classes in the evening. All of the gentlemen you mentioned I have had the pleasure to train with. I agree with you,  G.M. Tague's background was never really discussed. It would have been wonderful, if he had shared his roots in the martial arts. After Shihan MIiraglia left Tai-Zen I continued my training with him. During that split, Tai-zen went into a different direction from the original roots that it was based. All in all, Grand Master Tague was a head of his time, a genius who helped develop amazing technicians.


If you would like more information about the system you can check my website


			American Nihon Jiu-Jitsu | Self Defense- The Right Way


----------

